# co2 aquarium pellets?



## dura72 (Jan 4, 2010)

does any one know if co2 aquarium pellets can be used for a grow supplement, i just dont fancy using a bottle of gas to do it.
http://www.fishandfins.co.uk/aquarium-co2.htm kiss-ass
i tried posting this in the grow room but it just got ignored.


----------



## crackerboy (Jan 4, 2010)

Never heard of anyone using anything like that. I am interested in hearing this answer. So I just don't know. If you are looking for a cheap way of getting co2 you can use fermentation.


----------



## Partsguy (Jan 4, 2010)

4 bubbles per minute? I'll bet that cylinder is like for paintbaLL sized.


----------



## greensister (Jan 15, 2010)

Actually, there are a few posts about it. I just read one today in which some guy was using one of those 90 watt LED panels-with fantastic results BTW. There were tons of pics and lots of journal info. He used CO2 pellets. 

I use the fermentation method but i ran over to a pet supply place and got a box of them. The instructions say to use 1 tab in 3 oz of water. I will prob be hanging a pop can from the ceiling of my grow area and putting the water and tablet in there. 

The instructions say that one tablet every 2 weeks is good for a 30 gallon tank. So im thinking, i use 1/4 tablet once a week in 1 oz of water.


----------



## Wetdog (Jan 15, 2010)

This is really funny.

If you guys have a huge grow, like one needing 8-10 1000w lights in a SEALED room, then the CO2 pulled in from your exhaust fan is more than adequate.

Hell, you could just sit in there a bit and just breathe and supply more CO2 than this stuff.

Just make sure you are getting enough fresh air pulled into your room and your CO2 needs will be more than met.

But, if it makes you feel better to spend the $$$, by all means, go ahead.

Wet


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Jan 15, 2010)

WORM CASTINGS add cO2 to ur grow room so just add that to ur soil..i layer the top with it..when the lights go out the worm castings create cO2 so when the lights come back on ur plants have cO2 to take in


----------



## Wetdog (Jan 15, 2010)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> WORM CASTINGS add cO2 to ur grow room so just add that to ur soil..i layer the top with it..when the lights go out the worm castings create cO2 so when the lights come back on ur plants have cO2 to take in


Didn't know that about the castings, but I do have a worm bin and plenty of castings, so all is good with me.

Wet


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Jan 16, 2010)

well ur set then cuz that shit can get expensive


----------



## greensister (Jan 18, 2010)

Well. I used 4 of these tablets over a period of 4 days. HOLY COW!!! My plants liked it a lot. All the FIMed tips grew a lot of new growth and the leaves are dark and lush. There was notable growth which i belive was due to the extra gas.

The temps did go up by 5 degrees and the humidity shot thru the roof.


----------



## asap (Jan 19, 2010)

I use the Tablets after they were given as a freebie by the hydro shop and I definitely noticed the difference but the humidity did go up, but i did put something like 6 tablets in a pint glass 3/4 full of water.


----------



## greensister (Jan 19, 2010)

Holy cow!!!! 6 tabs. Well, im guessing you wont have any bugs after that.


----------

